# Cannot open e-mail attachments on eircom



## dariuscork (10 Feb 2009)

Someone please help, when I access my e-mails  with eircom.net and if there is an attachment to view it will not allow me to view it,this is driving me crazy,I am not a computer wizard!!!!!so simple answers please,thank you in advance.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Feb 2009)

As an alternative , while you are waiting for computer expert help ...................you can access your emails on the following website...........using your email address and eircom password .

www.mail2web.com


----------



## adder1 (11 Feb 2009)

dariuscork said:


> Someone please help, when I access my e-mails  with eircom.net and if there is an attachment to view it will not allow me to view it,this is driving me crazy,I am not a computer wizard!!!!!so simple answers please,thank you in advance.



I use the OPERA web browser to download the emails it does this automaticaly when I connect. I am on dialup as I can not get broadband in my area and I find it much faster than logging on to eircom webmail also you can read the mail offline hope this helps


----------



## Guest110 (11 Feb 2009)

Are you opening up your emails in Outlook Express ?


----------



## dariuscork (11 Feb 2009)

alexandra12 said:


> Are you opening up your emails in Outlook Express ?


No just in my eircom mail.


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2009)

When I open an email on the eircom site I see the attachment shown something like as follows:

*Attachments: file.pps (224.4 KB, download)*

When I click on download it gives me the option to either "save" or "open". Have you tried both options to see if either works? Not an IT expert but hope this helps.


----------



## dariuscork (12 Feb 2009)

Crunchie said:


> When I open an email on the eircom site I see the attachment shown something like as follows:
> 
> *Attachments: file.pps (224.4 KB, download)*
> 
> When I click on download it gives me the option to either "save" or "open". Have you tried both options to see if either works? Not an IT expert but hope this helps.


Yes have tried doing that.


----------



## adder1 (14 Feb 2009)

Attachments: file.pps (224.4 KB, download)

if has a .pps on the end I think the reason you cant open the attachment is because it s a power point file thats what the .pps refers to. You should open this with power point  if you do not have this there is a free alternative in the form of open office it contains a power point compatible application called impress you may  have to download the attachment first before you can view it  
if you have tried both the run and save option you have already downloaded the file it should be in the folder selected for downloads. 
you can download openoffice at www.openoffice.org


----------



## gipimann (15 Feb 2009)

If the attachment is an email which has been forwarded rather than a file as mentioned above, I found that if I click on the attachment name once it opens for me in eircom.net


----------

